# Pastels - Works in Progress



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Definately subbing :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Subbing  Kayty - can I have a guess and ask if you'd lay down a blue first for under his coat?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks Kayty for showing us your "secret process". I look forward to getting in on the good stuff.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sarah, yep!! Mostly blue, with a hint of red in some areas (around the muzzle, base of the ears, jaw line and over his back). The red makes a drawing look more 3 dimensional and creates more interest


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to following the process.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh yay!!
Red? I would never have guessed!! Can't wait to see the progress with this one!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, here goes:

1. Outline - I measure the proportions out first, then re-create the image on velour. I can't afford any mistakes on velour, as it will never come out, so need to be super careful and get my proportions exact before I lay the pencil on. 











2. Started blocking in the shadows. This is only a small portrait, so I like to get as much detail into the first layer as I can. I'll start on my case colours shortly, but laying down the shadow gives me a point to work from


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice job you will go far


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Subbing


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow it's already amazing, I'd probably think I was just about finished there lol!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Adding some colour - can't see very well, it was under a desk light so has come out very yellow


















Here I have started to add a little bit of a background, and adding detail with pastel pencils









All finished!! (Having a sick day being able to sit in bed and draw solidly all day has its benefits)


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see some more :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh wow! I can see Totilas in the guy haha!

Good job! I would kill to draw like that!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

AWESOME result! I loved stage 2 aswell. Yum yum yum.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Annnnnnnd I have just realise that I have ******ed him up.

See how the neck looks a bit strange towards where it ties to the shoulder? Cover the bottom of the portrait with your hand, it looks better doesn't it?
I haven't extended the shoulder quite enough, will take me 2 seconds to fix that in the morning


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Whoa! That's amazing!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fixed


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

It's amazing how much difference the light can alter a picture. The background in the other one was screaming too much yellow for me and now that you've taken it in natural daylight it looks so much better. Shoulder is great too 

I can't get over how you managed to do this in a day. It would probably take me at least a week!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

In graphite it isn't so bad, but pastel can be wrecked in the wrong light, as you can see by the shots above! 
It's a lot closer to the final photograph I put up, with the re-vamped shoulder. The background is even less yellow than that, the velour is a pale sand colour, no yellow at all, but it seems to want to suck in the yellow light when photographed!

Currently working on another commission, full body horse with a rider - bit of a challenge! WIP's will be up shortly


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is absolutely unreal. Your talent is stunning. I could never do something like that. Although I'd love to.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great. I enjoyed seeing the diff phases.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous Kayty! I'm jealous...as always.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

You are AMAZING! That is beautiful, seriously! Very talented person and you'll def be making money off that talent


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

CBailey04 said:


> You are AMAZING! That is beautiful, seriously! Very talented person and you'll def be making money off that talent


Already am :lol::lol: I do a lot of commission work on the side as well as my full time job 

Thanks for the lovely compliments everyone!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Next one - this one is a commission for a para-dressage rider who is anxiously waiting to hear if she has been accepted to compete at the Para-Olympics in London later this year.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

OH MAN! I'm digging the stage 2's!!!! Guess it's cos I'm a graphite girl. LOL
Can't wait to see this one done.

Don't tell me, Kayty... finished in a day, right??? *sulks*


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I have to admit, sometimes I get to stage 2 and want to stop in fear of wrecking it, they can look really good without all of the colour!

This one I started yesterday, might get it done today  Only getting through them so quickly because I'm sick, stuck in bed when I should be at work. I can't deal with sitting and doing nothing all day so have been drawing solidly all day every day!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

My finished drawings don't even look as good as your stage ones :-(


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Keep on practicing Sniz! If you have a look back through my journal, you'll see that I had some real doozeys in there trying to work out pastels


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Keep on practicing Sniz! If you have a look back through my journal, you'll see that I had some real doozeys in there trying to work out pastels


Well, I've looked at every page of your thread and I could not make a single complaint about any painting! Simply amazing! 

I need to start doing more "free" drawings aside my commissions.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha we are always so much more critical of our own work than others work! 
I guess its just the more you do, the better you get. I got stuck in a rut of only doing head studies for a while, I was too scared to do full bodies. Same with people, this is only my second real attempt at drawing a horse/rider combo so it's really challenging me.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Haha we are always so much more critical of our own work than others work!
> I guess its just the more you do, the better you get. I got stuck in a rut of only doing head studies for a while, I was too scared to do full bodies. Same with people, this is only my second real attempt at drawing a horse/rider combo so it's really challenging me.


Don't even talk about full body drawings! :shock:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Starting to add some detail around the face and neck now, keep fiddling with the colours too. The photo has made it look a lot redder than what the actual drawing is.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks good  Is the horse going to be bay? Its just amazing, I wish I had your talent, in both riding AND painting etc! I can only draw in charcoal or lead hahah! Can't wait to see it when it is finished!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, he's a very dark bay/brown 

A few more stages + finished product

























Finished


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I love this! The tail is amazing, and I really like the rider!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That's amazing!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow!! The saddle has so much detail to it!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

AWESOME! Love the detailing!! I think this is one of my faves. Cant wait to see the next. Jeez Kayty - you work so quick. Unbelievable!


----------

